
What are the best blogs/sites to generate big buzz? - rami

======
ereldon
i'm part of writewith, a yc startup, and i have a side gig writing for
venturebeat. the readership skews towards investors and established
entrepreneurs. so although it has a smaller readership than TC and some of the
others, there's a lot of value in getting covered by it.

email me at eric at writewith dot com if you have a good story idea.

~~~
dshah
I agree with Eric.

VentureBeat is great with high quality content and a relatively savvy
readership.

------
rami
So far I have: TechCrunch GegaOm ReadWriteWeb WebWorkerDaily LifeHacker

~~~
KB
I would suggest that any rss feed aggregated through
<http://web20.originalsignal.com/> should all be on your radar.

------
jaggederest
Why are people so concerned about buzz?

Buzz is for people who cannot build a useful product.

Once you have a useful product, it's not 'buzz', it's marketing. Hire a suit
for that.

~~~
rami
Buzz = free marketing :)

~~~
jaggederest
Right, but it's completely out of your target market. To me, buzz means 'Oh,
hey, they'll never actually use it, but it looks cool'

~~~
rami
Steve Rubel from micropersuasion.com will disagree with you :) Few marketing
keywords: meme and word of mouth

------
RyanGWU82
For me it's Scholastic News and Nick.com.

(In other words: shouldn't this depend on your product and your target
market?!? Or is everyone just building generic Web 2.0 apps that only appeal
to alpha geeks?)

------
Mistone
Business 2 Beta, and some of the Inc. blogs can be good a well, also there are
a few ZDNet blogs that might be applicable.

------
ivan
<http://www.emilychang.com/go/ehub>

~~~
jamesbritt
I have eHub in my bloglines collection, but gave up trying to track sites
because, after a while, they all become a blur of vowel-deficient clones.

------
zaidf
Nothing like TechCrunch.

